# Results of my Carp Tourny 4/30/04



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

OK, I finally have time to get back to my computer after guard duty this past weekend and a test yesterday. My partner and I ended up with 3rd place in the 3 hour tournament. That was better than I expected for the spot we fished. The two teams that beat us were in shallow water in the backs of coves, while we were on the main lake in some deeper water. I know the spot is great in the summer and I'm surprised that we caught 25 lbs out of it this time of year. We were within 5 lbs of the winner and I cuaght the big fish(5.60 lbs). used only corn, and I used 4 lb test, and out cuaght my partner 3 to 1. he had 8 lb on. Those fish are smart, but the 4 lb made it nervracking on a few of the fish. Not bad for two bass fisherman!!!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

It sound like you did great considering that the spot you had wasn't the best for this time of year. Your correct when you said that the best place to be this time of year is the back of the coves. Congratulations on a good showing. Long live sweetcorn!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats not bad Kevin, not bad at all !! Interesting rig set up also. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll done, did they give ya a day off work for getting in the top 3? Seems fair to me!


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry Kevin, but if we go after carp in my boat you will have your "new rig" in hand....no 4lb test needed. Ha, just messin' wit ya.

Norm


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

CArp are a great sport fish, and sometimes very hard to catch, you did well!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the 3rd spot.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome job!


----------

